# 14 Year old Looks to make Band in North york Area!



## kurt_hendrix (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey im Zack and im starting a band... I Play guitar... i have both acoustic and electric.. i like in Richmond hill which it just north of Toronto... our band will prob play classical and a bit of modern rock... Im looking for another guitarist, drummer, vocalist, or Bass... if u raed but decline please tell me why.. unless the reason is u dunt live close.:rockon2:


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

I would but...I dont live close...


I recognize the username and avatar, are you a member of Ultimate-guitar aswell?


----------



## kurt_hendrix (Dec 6, 2006)

yes i am. good memory. well thnx anyway.. NEone ELSE? man no ones ever on this site:2guns: :zzz: well guys keep msging:rockon2:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Didn't you just do this a month ago?

Ask around school, put up some posters, you can probably find some guys there. Local music stores are a good bet. Try your community paper, churches, etc.


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

kurt_hendrix said:


> yes i am. good memory. well thnx anyway.. NEone ELSE? man no ones ever on this site:2guns: :zzz: well guys keep msging:rockon2:


yeah i do have good memory...


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

dwagar said:


> Didn't you just do this a month ago?


i think he did. or maybe it was one of the other 14yr olds on these forums.
:rockon:


----------



## ibanezlezbian (Mar 15, 2007)

dude im interested i live in north york and im 14


----------

